# Serious condensation in the mornings



## zipty6425 (Dec 27, 2016)

So I'm back in Arkansas for a minute... Picked up a camper shell in Kansas so I could live in my truck while I was there... Anyways long story short, reason I was there turned to shit, so I had no reason to stay... Anyways, I took the long way back to Arkansas and I love having this shell on my truck bed!!! It beats the hell out of walking, and it's sooo much more comfortable than sleeping in the cab... But as soon as the sun hits the outside of the shell between 8-10 in the morning, water drips like crazy all over everything... What's the solution to that?

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Dec 27, 2016)

Fantastic Fan


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 27, 2016)

This cold weather ain't no joke. Winters a monster. Man I don't know how them dudes van dwell in Canada. The cold makes everything harder. Even going pee. I keep a gallon jug in here so I don't have to go outside... But shit man I got boxers, thermals, pants, two shits, a hoodie and a jacket on.. When it gets real cold, that thing ain't hardly long enough to reach thru all 5 layers... I'm digging around ya know... Where is it? I know your in there!!! Come out straight and stand up... It's like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Once you get it pulled out finally, don't miss the bottle... You'd be sleeping in a wet bed tonight.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## todd (Dec 28, 2016)

insulate to control temperature swings. My shipping container did the same thing I was able to get a deal on 4x8 sheets of rigid foam insulation I spray glued to the interior and added an exhaust vent it really helped

How to Prevent Condensation in Truck Campers
http://www.truckcampermagazine.com/question-of-the-week/prevent-condensation-truck-campers/


----------



## jack boy (Dec 28, 2016)

Having the same experience in Indiana. We're bundled up with the layers. A Mr. Heater portable buddy propane heater seems to keep the air pretty dry but the rear emergency exit door of the bus is still dripping condensation. We were planning on heading south to Arkansas hoping it would be a bit warmer.


----------



## Grubblin (Dec 28, 2016)

The damp rid that's already been posted works well for me. With that size of a sleeping area you may want to get two. Also if you can vent your sleeping area as much as you can stand with the cold that'll help.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 28, 2016)

We'll come down jack and hit me up when you get to town!!! Last night I slept with the windows open, and there was hardly any condensation... The night before they were closed, and water was dripping everywhere

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 28, 2016)

zipty6425 said:


> . I'm digging around ya know... Where is it? I know your in there!!! Come out straight and stand up... It's like looking for a needle in a hay stack.
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


Simple solution I have used camping in northern MN... Get a semi. Not a fully or else it will get stuck. But just enough of a semi and it will be much easier to piss I promise.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 28, 2016)

I got a terrible sense of humor... In case you hadn't noticed.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 28, 2016)

zipty6425 said:


> I got a terrible sense of humor... In case you hadn't noticed.
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


I don't care if you're joking I'm dead fucking serious. It works man!


----------



## Honky Lips (Dec 28, 2016)

Vent... it's your breath condensing. I've also burned a candle all night in my car and that prevented all the windows freezing over on the inside while I slept. Foggy windows are a dead giveaway when stealth camping in your car.
My plan is to install a computer cooling fan(2 actually) where The internal vents are. One in one out. I've got a extra battery in my car & im going to make it so the fans run just enough to exchange the air when I'm asleep. All cars have hidden vents built in for when you slam the door shut with the windows up. For a camper shell you could install a rv type roof vent & let some hot air escape as needed without drawing attention to yourself.... and Damprid is harmful to breath btw.


----------



## Tude (Dec 29, 2016)

zipty6425 said:


> This cold weather ain't no joke. Winters a monster. Man I don't know how them dudes van dwell in Canada. The cold makes everything harder. Even going pee. I keep a gallon jug in here so I don't have to go outside... But shit man I got boxers, thermals, pants, two shits, a hoodie and a jacket on.. When it gets real cold, that thing ain't hardly long enough to reach thru all 5 layers... I'm digging around ya know... Where is it? I know your in there!!! Come out straight and stand up... It's like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Once you get it pulled out finally, don't miss the bottle... You'd be sleeping in a wet bed tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Oh my fuking gawd dude - I'm rolling here - I'm so sorry ya can't find it cause it's so cold but oh man I can understand the cold and have camped in the snow and wtf I don't want to go out there but I have too but oh the grasping down into the layers to find it - LOL - I'm sorry - but I do hope things get better.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 29, 2016)

Tude your awesome! I'm glad someone appreciates my awful humor.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

